# Just finished today...



## Ligget (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi folks, here are a couple of Ligero`s and an El Grande I finished today, thought I would share them with my IAP family.

First is a Redwood Burl with chrome hardware, CA finish.
Second pen is dyed Box Elder Burl with chrome hardware, CA finish.
Third is an ElMostro blank with titanium gold hardware, CA finish again.

Thanks for looking at my work, comments very welcome!


----------



## papaturner (Feb 22, 2009)

Those are awesome......Great finish.


----------



## drayman (Feb 22, 2009)

wow mark, the are real beauty's well done. i need to see you soon for photo tips.:RockOn::bananen_smilies046:


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (Feb 22, 2009)

Great looking pens with great looking finishes. I'm just starting to learn CA finishing, I hope I can get half as good as yours....

Mike


----------



## skiprat (Feb 22, 2009)

Mark, we have GOT to get together again, ( so you can show the rest of us how you do that unbelievable finish ):biggrin:  Just superb!!!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice pens, great selection of materials and excellent finish.  Photos are outstanding!


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 22, 2009)

All 3 are outstanding fit and finish. The second one was my favorite. Great color.


----------



## WOOD HOARDER (Feb 22, 2009)

nice finish mark you must have  a heated workshop mines that cold having a job to use ca at moment takeing ages to set. yours show just what can be achieved though keep up the good work.


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 22, 2009)

Stunning pens Mark . Your finish is totally awesome .


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 22, 2009)

Wonderful job!  The first one is my favourite, but they are all nice!!


----------



## jackrichington (Feb 22, 2009)

Hard to believe the red pens are wood...stunning finish


----------



## furini (Feb 22, 2009)

Lovely work, Mark - superb finish that shows me how far I've got to go!

cheers

Stewart


----------



## devowoodworking (Feb 22, 2009)

As always your work is stunning, what an amazing finish you get on your pens!!


----------



## bitshird (Feb 22, 2009)

Mark those are simply beautiful. I love the second pen, I've wanted to try some dyed Box Elder, Your finish is outstanding.


----------



## philb (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, amazing as usual mark!

Have to say the 1st one is my favourite as I like the natural woods!

Cant believe you get photos that good with no photo tent, just natural light! Ive tried mine like it, but don get the clarity you have! Although your finish is better than mine, that must be it! hah!

PHIL


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 22, 2009)

That redwood burl is stunning!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome work Mark!!!


----------



## hewunch (Feb 22, 2009)

nice, very nice!


----------



## igran7 (Feb 22, 2009)

Beautiful work as always Mark.  Your fit & finish is flawless!!!!


----------



## VisExp (Feb 22, 2009)

igran7 said:


> Beautiful work as always Mark. Your fit & finish is flawless!!!!


 
I couldn't agree more.  Beautiful pens.


----------



## broitblat (Feb 22, 2009)

Mark,

Those are amazing.  Of course, the turning is unimpeachable, but the finish just brings out such tremendous depth in the wood!

  -Barry


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 22, 2009)

WoW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!What an awesome fit and finish on all 3.


----------



## kkwall36 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Mark,
Fantastic work as always.
That finish is superb!
All the Best,
Kenny


----------



## nightowl (Feb 22, 2009)

The finish on those pens is amazing.  How many coats of CA did you use?


----------



## texasfootball21 (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow! Those are incredible. Gives me inspiration to keep going in the hopes I can someday make art like that. 

Like David, I'm wondering how many coats it takes to get that finish. 

Any CA tips from an expert to a beginner? 

Incredible work.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Feb 22, 2009)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 23, 2009)

All three are gorgeous. I can't pic a favorite.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 23, 2009)

nightowl said:


> The finish on those pens is amazing. How many coats of CA did you use?


 
David I use approx 5 - 6 coats of CA depending on the wood, first coat is THIN CA and the rest are MEDIUM CA.

Thanks to everyone for the kind positive comments, these are really appreciated and are what keeps me making pens!


----------



## talbot (Feb 23, 2009)

Gorgeous pens Mark and the finish is just amazing!
regards, Bill


----------



## rherrell (Feb 23, 2009)

Beautiful, as always, Mark!!:wink:


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 23, 2009)

All three are beautiful and the finish is top notch.


----------



## fernhills (Feb 23, 2009)

Beautiful..


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Feb 23, 2009)

The red one takes my heart of course but that BLUE ONE is striking how it mingles with the mocha colors........reminds me of holding up a piece of wood against the sunny sky. Wonderful finish....someday I'll learn that.....*Cinder_LadyLocket*


----------



## mitchm (Feb 23, 2009)

Mark, GREAT work!! The finish is real WOW!!!


----------



## UKpenmaker (Feb 23, 2009)

I think i will just send my pens for you to finish them Mark:worship:, the shine on them is just amazing.


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mark

    Great work as always, hard to tell which is better your picture or pens!


----------



## Ligget (Feb 23, 2009)

UKpenmaker said:


> I think i will just send my pens for you to finish them Mark:worship:, the shine on them is just amazing.


 
Andy I have been thinking that for a long time, only kidding! lol :tongue::biggrin:


----------

